# Back to the Dentist



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Because Henry had excessive gum tissue preventing his puppy teeth from erupting, the vet dentist wanted to see him again now that his adult teeth are coming. The condition frequently recurs with adult teeth.

So we went back yesterday for a good news/bad news appointment. Good news - no gum tissue problems! his adult teeth are in and/or coming in pretty well.

Bad news - he has retained 3 puppy canines and they are causing his adult canines to be mispositioned, one pretty severely.

So more dental surgery for Henry. Poor pup. We go back next Thursday for the extractions because she wants them out ASAP! She's hoping the mispositioned tooth will move back once the puppy tooth is gone.

His "therapy" is to chew on a West Paw Jive Ball which is supposed to help push the teeth out. "No Henry, play with this toy.."

A lot less nervous about the procedure this time since he did so well with the last surgery. But the vet dentist is 3 plus hours away so it's a bit of production for us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, Henry! Not again! 

Panda retained her canines for a long time... Long enough that we set up to have them extracted. Fortunately, the loosened up two days before her scheduled extraction. I called them and they said to reschedule for a week later, but that they would probably fall out, once they were loose... and they did!  So we dodged the bullet.

Retained canines are VERY common with small breeds. It used to be no big deal when we did early neuter/spay... they would just pull the teeth when they were under anyway. Now that we wait longer for neuter/spay, it ends up having to be a separate procedure if it is needed.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish Henry well with his upcoming dental procedure. Molly also had retained puppy canines that messed with the positioning of some of her adult teeth. When she went in for the extractions she ended up needing two of her adult teeth removed, as well as the puppy teeth. One of these was a canine tooth. One of her adult teeth sticks out a little more than it should but she is doing just fine with the two missing adult teeth. In case the same thing happens to Henry try not to worry. He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

So sorry Henry will have to go through this again. Well wishes.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I think we humans suffer more over these minor surgeries, than our pups most of the time. Henry should be fine. Tux lost all of his baby teeth on his own, but our first Havanese had to have 5 baby's pulled. She was fine as soon as she woke up and saw me standing next to her kennel/cage at the vets. She proceeded to go back to sleep and I asked the vet if she was okay. He said, "As long as she knows you are there, she will not bother to try and stay awake." We left the room and sure enough, she was wide awake and ready to go home within a minute after we walked out.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I know he'll be fine. and I have a lot of confidence in the veterinary dental practice he's going to.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear Henry has to go back to the dentist again. It's great that your taking care of the problem now. Scout and Truffles each had two teeth extracted a few weeks ago and did great. Hoping little Henry heals quickly.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thinking of Henry. Looking forward to hearing that the surgery's done, he's all healed, and he's back to normal life!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*baby teeth*



krandall said:


> Awww, Henry! Not again!
> 
> Panda retained her canines for a long time... Long enough that we set up to have them extracted. Fortunately, the loosened up two days before her scheduled extraction. I called them and they said to reschedule for a week later, but that they would probably fall out, once they were loose... and they did!  So we dodged the bullet.
> 
> Retained canines are VERY common with small breeds. It used to be no big deal when we did early neuter/spay... they would just pull the teeth when they were under anyway. Now that we wait longer for neuter/spay, it ends up having to be a separate procedure if it is needed.


How old was she when they fell out?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> How old was she when they fell out?


I can't remember exactly... but it was in the summer, and she was born 10/15.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Did her adult canines reposition themselves to where they belong?

The dentist was particularly concerned about one of Henry's double canines where the adult one is way out of position because the puppy one is still firmly in position. She showed me some photos of the damage the mispositioned canines can do - one poor pup had a hole in the roof of his mouth from the repeated impact of the canine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Henry&Kate said:


> Did her adult canines reposition themselves to where they belong?
> 
> The dentist was particularly concerned about one of Henry's double canines where the adult one is way out of position because the puppy one is still firmly in position. She showed me some photos of the damage the mispositioned canines can do - one poor pup had a hole in the roof of his mouth from the repeated impact of the canine.


Yes, she has a beautiful bite.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Oh good. I hope his moves back into place as well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Henry&Kate said:


> Oh good. I hope his moves back into place as well.


We were watching her very carefully, and would have intervened quickly if it looked like it was going to be a problem, since she was showing.


----------

